# ulcer?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bought a new goldfish when i got it home into the light i could see a swelling on one side of it's body .the scales seem to be roughed up and it looks whitish around the edges.
the underlying color is dark like a bruise.
Gave it bit of salt and some betta fix-- I have it in a large pickle jar-- I have no idea what size--maybe 1gal or bigger.he is eating. it is not thrilled with being in a circular jar, and tomorrow i will have to decide if I should return it and get another or keep it and try to treat it.
ideas? How easy are ulcers to treat?
I was not able to see properly into the tank as it was up high. They had to climb up on a ladder to reach the tank.
it is a small fat little fantail.


----------

